# 240v domestic fridge



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

We have had no luck repairing our fridge freezer.
We only intend using it with 240v and have onboard generater if no hook up is available.
Are there any reasons why we should not replace our current unit with a standard domestic fridge freezer?


----------

